# External Security Check !



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello everyone

I just had an idea of making new thread regarding people who's still waiting the security check. So we can share more information and experiences along waiting for it to get cleared!*

I am going to start my story, Me and my partner applied visa Subclass 309/100, On the 8th of October, 2013 at the Australian embassy in Cairo. Our CO told us he forwarded our application to the security check in late March 2014. It elapsed so far 13 months for it and over 18 months for the whole application. I traveled back to Australia last year with my 2 kids. In my experiences I heard security check can take upto 12 months or even more! According to ASIO records, one case reached the 918 days alone.*

My partner has very clean history, he served in the Syrian mandatory military service 2002-2004, he traveled to Jordan, Kuwait and currently residing in Egypt.*
I don't have any debts, and have very clean history.*

I'd be more happy if you all contribute to this thread, so we can all share our thoughts and ideas.

I encourage to all non-members of this forum is to sign up and share your stories and timelines.


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

Seems everyone busy in weekends lol


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi KitKaat,

One good hope I can give you regarding your case is that by 8th Oct 2015 your partner will be eligible for consideration for a Subclass 100 (Permanent Visa). I observe various forums very closely and I can tell you that different sub-classes are treated differently when it comes down to how long you get your result back in. So please do not compare your timeline with subclass 189 - All you'll get back in response is disappointment and frustration.

There's unfortunately no definitive timeline for Security Checks. They say checks can be simple or complex and their timelines can vary depending on the history of the applicant. The only thing you or me as an applicant can do is make a complaint with IGIS who check ASIO's system to ensure your case is not being handled with illegality or inappropriately. 

There was a public audit on ASIO being done in 2014 with respect to security assessments, this report can be downloaded from here: http://www.anao.gov.au/~/media/Uplo...Audit Report 49/201112 Audit Report No 49.pdf for more information.

I'll tell you about myself, I entered Australia when I was 17 (not even an adult) and I'm still waiting for my visa since 30th December 2013. I'm living in this country for almost about 8 years now. Insane..isn't it? I am waiting to get married and sponsor my prospective wife to come here (Which I don't know how long will take from there on), but unfortunately can't really do so.

Unfortunately there's not much we can do in this area. All I can do is suggest you to wait patiently if possible and try to stay calm, cause it shouldn't be too long from here. I know how impossible it is to not think about something on which your whole future life with your partner depends. I know this cause my relationship has suffered and is suffering a big time due to this and the distance between my and my partner.

Do let me know if you need more info.. Happy to share my thoughts further with you.

Cheers.


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

sugarboy said:


> Hi KitKaat,
> 
> One good hope I can give you regarding your case is that by 8th Oct 2015 your partner will be eligible for consideration for a Subclass 100 (Permanent Visa). I observe various forums very closely and I can tell you that different sub-classes are treated differently when it comes down to how long you get your result back in. So please do not compare your timeline with subclass 189 - All you'll get back in response is disappointment and frustration.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sugarboy for your valuable information. Regarding the Visa subclass 100, my partner qualify for it before even we applied because we are in relationship for 7.5 years and we have 2 children. 

I hope yours come fast. So how long you are waiting for the security check and when did it start?

Thanks


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ahh ohk.. fair enough - you are right.

Mine started in mid May 2014 I guess.

I know a few applicants who had to wait 18-20 months and a couple waiting over 24 months too.


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

sugarboy said:


> Ahh ohk.. fair enough - you are right.
> 
> Mine started in mid May 2014 I guess.
> 
> I know a few applicants who had to wait 18-20 months and a couple waiting over 24 months too.



Over 24 months is very long, you mean for the ESC only or the whole duration from the start of application ?


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Whole duration of the application.
I personally think its a human rights issue..in the name of security checks some people are being discriminated on the basis of their race and nationality.
I am totally up for security checks..i think they should happen..but anything more than a few weeks shows how incompetent these departments unfortunately are..


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

sugarboy said:


> Whole duration of the application.
> I personally think its a human rights issue..in the name of security checks some people are being discriminated on the basis of their race and nationality.
> I am totally up for security checks..i think they should happen..but anything more than a few weeks shows how incompetent these departments unfortunately are..


Agree ... especially when someone exceeds the 12 months only for ESC ! Insane


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I believe you need to complain to IGIS again, and you need to try to get a lawyer to speak to Peter Dutton's office. This is absolutely absurd, a parent is separated from his partner and children long term is absolutely absurd.


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I believe you need to complain to IGIS again, and you need to try to get a lawyer to speak to Peter Dutton's office. This is absolutely absurd, a parent is separated from his partner and children long term is absolutely absurd.


Unfortunately they told me not to complain until August  
Truly I am lost


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi KitKaat,

Do you know of any other Spouse Visa applicants waiting completing for ESC?


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah, there was ... but they were in another forum. Their whole visa took them 17 months and 17 days. But I think their application referred to ESC after approximately 2 months after lodging


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

They are from Yemen


----------



## 733513 (Dec 7, 2014)

So around 15 and a half months..

You'e gone through a big chunk of that. Yours partner visa can come any day I reckon. Do follow up with CO regularly (Once a month should be good)


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

sugarboy said:


> So around 15 and a half months..
> 
> You'e gone through a big chunk of that. Yours partner visa can come any day I reckon. Do follow up with CO regularly (Once a month should be good)


The CO told my husband that he wants to get rid of our application because its too old sitting there in front of him, he's just waiting for that security check to be cleared.. he told my husband you especially you .. welcome anytime calling us. LOL But the CO told my partner he will call him before even the grant of the visa, once the security check comes back ASAP he'll call us. 



Just before several hours ago... I sent couple of email to the IGIS and Dutton's office. Waiting for their reply... hope these steps useful for me


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if I were you I'd protest in front of IGIS office with a big banner ....... Get some media attention


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> if I were you I'd protest in front of IGIS office with a big banner ....... Get some media attention


Seriously I don't have guts.. Unfortunately am a shy person in nature.


----------



## M_Pascal (May 4, 2015)

Hi everyone
As a new member here, i lodged my application in 2008, 
in Jan 2014, my file was allocated to a case officer, but still he says my file is within external agencies for security checks.
Anyone with the same problem here.
ta


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

M_Pascal said:


> Hi everyone
> As a new member here, i lodged my application in 2008,
> in Jan 2014, my file was allocated to a case officer, but still he says my file is within external agencies for security checks.
> Anyone with the same problem here.
> ta


What's your current visa situation, visa subclass you applied for, and your citizenship?


----------



## M_Pascal (May 4, 2015)

I'm on student visa,
I applied for skilled migrant 175 and I'm from Iran


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

M_Pascal said:


> I'm on student visa,
> I applied for skilled migrant 175 and I'm from Iran


well that explains it

175 processing was plagued by delays and super-low priority after introduction of 189 and 190 in 2012.

External check is due to being from Iran ..... happens to everyone from specific countries (check this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...46-immigration-time-high-risk-applicants.html )


----------



## M_Pascal (May 4, 2015)

But the other day, the case officer told my file was been sent for external check in May 2014.
Hope to get it done asap


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

M_Pascal said:


> But the other day, the case officer told my file was been sent for external check in May 2014.
> Hope to get it done asap


ESC timeline process is very unpredictable .... The longest case ever took 918 days thats 2.5 years !!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> ESC timeline process is very unpredictable .... The longest case ever took 918 days thats 2.5 years !!!


being onshore makes it lower priority as well btw


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> being onshore makes it lower priority as well btw


I agree


----------



## M_Pascal (May 4, 2015)

Hi,
that 2.5 years for security check dates back to 2011, a lot of things have changed since then.

I also consider being onshore will expedite the process of my security checks, but the Damn DIAC doesn't give a **** to them. SORRY for my french

I can't do anything but to keep my cool and be patient.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

M_Pascal said:


> Hi,
> that 2.5 years for security check dates back to 2011, a lot of things have changed since then.
> 
> I also consider being onshore will expedite the process of my security checks, but the Damn DIAC doesn't give a **** to them. SORRY for my french
> ...


well, you are onshore, you can work full time after your studies finish, you will get a Bridging Visa. So it's way better than waiting for it offshore.

Relax, it will take its time. It will come when it will come. I know it's easier said than done.


----------



## Hman (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi guys,
How should I know that my application has gone to external security check? I called them several times and they say its going routine process and they did not say anyrthing more to me. I lodged 5 months ago. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## saeedtk (Dec 21, 2015)

Hman said:


> Hi guys,
> How should I know that my application has gone to external security check? I called them several times and they say its going routine process and they did not say anyrthing more to me. I lodged 5 months ago.
> Thanks in advance


Hi there,
they noticed it in my last email when I asked for my status. but 5 months is still ok. dont worry
mine is more than a year now


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Mehmood1 said:


> waiting for my ens 186 since 17 months , agent says my case is on internal/external checks , does any one else waiting since so long ?


oh ! thats too long !


----------



## samnet (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi
I was wondering if you could provide me with some information about extra check ?
1- why some cases face extra check (security check)?
2-what factors are involved? is it completely random?
3-how long does it take?
4-how can be sure if a case is under extra check or not?


----------

